# Dead bear left on bench in NC State Brickyard



## lum4life (Apr 29, 2014)

I hope they catch the people that did this.

http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/story?section=news/local&id=9520381


----------



## ryanh487 (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks like a prank with roadkill to me


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 29, 2014)

But if they do try to catch them, then the LEO's will be bashed for messing with good ol folks that were just trying to play a prank.  I mean how are they gonna prove otherwise?  

You know them bear hunters don't do any illegal stuff, they are good ol boys that try to do what is right.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yea I'd say prank with road kill. On a side note how did you come up with the name emusmacker?


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 30, 2014)

LOL, we had a guy in our community that raised Emus.  Well he finally saw the light and realized that emus were not gonna replace beef so he decided that he wasn't gonna feed em anymore and turned the last 5 he had loose.  They began to roam around and were eating people's vegetables in their gardens.   Well 1 day a friend of mine was fishing in my pond and right after he left, he called and asked if I wanted to kill an emu. I said heck yea, so I grabbed the shotgun, then I thought why not kill 1 with my bow. So I grabbed the ol Martin Lynx and my hip quiver and jumped in his truck.

The emu was walking up the road and I hopped out and told him to drive past it and then turn around and "push" the bird to me.  Well he finally understood what i meant and the bird came walking towards me, I shot it with my bow.  

The way the name came about was the guy I bowfished with gave nicknames, and he had always called me E man cause my name is Eddie, but then he started calling me emusmacker, since I "smacked" 1 with a bow.  It just stuck. LOL


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 30, 2014)

Definatly a prank with roadkill,


----------



## lum4life (Apr 30, 2014)

Emusmacker story turned out to be better than the bear story.  Thanks for sharing.  lol


----------



## chadf (Apr 30, 2014)

lum4life said:


> Emusmacker story turned out to be better than the bear story.  Thanks for sharing.  lol



X2 !


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks, the funny part of the emu story is when the emu got to within 2o yards it began "popping" it's beak, which is a sign that it is ticked off, and I shot it the 1st time with a broadhead thru the shoulders but it kept standing on the edge of the raod, and even started my way. I reached to get another arrow but realized all I had left were field tips, and there was a car coming down the road. So I put 2 more arrows in it and it fell over in the ditch still kicking. 2 older gentlemen stopped and looked at and asked what it was I told em a turkey but I think it was a hen since it had no beard. They looked at it and said, "dang, that's the biggest turkey we ever saw".. I couldn't let them leave thinking that so I told em it was an emu.


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 30, 2014)

That's funny stuff right there, definatly something a redneck would do, my oldest brother shot an emu with a 30/06 back in the early 90s deer hunting. We never figured out where it came from, I have no idea why he shot it, I guess so he could say he shot an emu deer hunting in ga.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 1, 2014)

lum4life said:


> I hope they catch the people that did this.
> 
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/story?section=news/local&id=9520381
> ...



Whoa, what a crazy bad prank.  I wonder if it was just roadkill that was found & moved to campus.  It will be interesting if security cameras caught anyone doing this.


----------



## T-N-T (May 3, 2014)

^^^  As if it got drunk and passed out on the bench!


----------



## T-N-T (May 3, 2014)

Emusmacker-  That is the funniest "kill" story I think I have EVER heard.  "Turkey"


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 4, 2014)

I know one thing-somebody put in some work to put it there. A dead bear is one of the aggravatinest things on earth to try to drag or move.


----------



## tim scott (May 4, 2014)

*prank????*

hillbilly... I hear you about hard to move, takes a few big strong boys to do it. also a rather expensive prank... that was at the least $12,000. those fools just left laying there. that's just what you get for the paws and gallbladder. wonder which one of those leo's paid off his truck loan with that bear. lol
tim


----------



## GA DAWG (May 4, 2014)

Peta prolly done it. They been trying hard to get bear hunting stopped up there.


----------



## The mtn man (May 4, 2014)

Yep, you have to understand the context, as stated above, folks are up in arms because a one week baiting season was voted in this year, could possibly be behind this, but still seems like a prank by some redneck college boys.


----------



## carver (May 4, 2014)

Must be another case of N.C. and Ga.dnr killing bear so they can blame it on someone else.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=800932&highlight=bear+kill


----------



## emusmacker (May 12, 2014)

Yep, the LEO's will be the bad guys for sure.


----------

